# warriors of chaos army



## Bob Franks (Mar 21, 2010)

I am thinking of getting a warriors of chaos army, for the new rules. I am wondering is it better to have one chaos god centred army or a mix?

regards Bob


----------



## Rob1981 (Jul 13, 2010)

I usually go all-nurgle but Tzeench has more uses under 8th ed. (regular chaos warriors get a 5+ ward save in combat). The new fear rules however are really good when combined with Nurgle- a failed fear test means they fight back at WS0 allowing them no return attacks


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

As usual, the most competitive answer would be multi-god, but with Warriors of Chaos, monogod is usually not a problem, unlike 40k. All the marks bring good benefit.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I actually run an army that consists of all four gods forces and I do quite well with it. Mono themed armies can do just as well but I like having the variety.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Mixed armies are fine, but I've found that having a single god means the army has more synergy with itself, is more generally thematic, and in my personal experience, ultimately ends up fighting better.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Mono-God can work fine, as long as you always include a couple wizards, even in the mono-Khorne list. Relying only on magic resistance alone probably won't cut it.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> Mono-God can work fine, as long as you always include a couple wizards, even in the mono-Khorne list. Relying only on magic resistance alone probably won't cut it.


Especially with the new rules for Magic Resistance. Just a ward save against wounds, which won't help when your guys suddenly become as skilled as Empire state troops, lose part of their armor save or turn into gold.


----------

